# Change the receipt language



## yoav (6 mo ago)

Hello,

I made a company ride using my Uber personal app.

I need to send the receipt the my company, the problem is that its written in my phone language. I would need to change it to English/German, anyone knows how?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Submit the receipt, let your company figure it out.
Welcome to UP.net.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Try removing the uber app. Reinstall the uber app again but select english or german for language instead of regional default selection.


----------

